# 2011 Stanley Cup Playoffs



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*I know it's a late start but I couldn't find a thread for the 2011 Stanley Cup playoffs in general , If there is one please direct me to it. Otherwise we can make this the thread for the playoffs, in general, Since apparently not everyone is a Canuck fan on this forum lol Please try to keep it civil. I'm sure Bubba can't wait to rub in Boston scoring 2 goals in like the first 60 seconds of tonite's game lol & now pretty much dominating Philly......I hate Boston lol Anyway, I think the games have all been pretty great to watch. Some intense overtime games too. Really hard to tell who has the best chance at the cup, but I see nothing but great action on the ice. The Canucks/Pred series has been exciting, little slow at times but man , those overtime games really get the blood flowing 'eh? Really enjoying the Sharks/Wings series, should be a great game tonight. Philly better figure out what they're doing, cause Boston apparently really want's the cup lol Looks like Washington is gonna be out if they don't win tonite's game against the Lightning. So who are you rooting for? All thoughts & opinions are welcome here, Canuck fan or other lol As for who I'm rooting for.......I believe a picture is worth a thousand words......:bigsmile:*











Please remember this is a friendly site....Play nice!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think its gonna be a Van vs Boston Stanley Cup final this year. I'm HOPING it's gonna be a Van vs TB final.... Go Canucks Go!!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

tampa looks good. gaining momentum and getting stronger as a team.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tampa Bay just wiped Washington out, so they are that much closer now lol They will just have to get past Boston (I'm sure) That will be a good series.
Im just glad that game is offf so I can watch the last period of the Sharks game, looks like a great one right now. Don't care if the canucks beat them later , just want to see them kick the Red Wings @zz lol


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I think TBL will win in east.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yay boston won .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

YAY! Sharks won too lol Great games!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

BUT Dany Heatley and Joe Thornton are doing NOTHING for me in my pools! Why didn't I take Ryan Clowe instead!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

OK, let's all come back to our senses.
Stanley Cup series - will be Boston vs. Vancouver !
Any takers ?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinkin' Boston/San Jose myself 
So East swept theirs 4-0 & West both sitting at 3-1 .....kinda weird lol. 
Appears the Canucks/Sharks are going to be playing the next round most likely. Atleast I hope lol.
Going to be some great games! I'm guessin' were gonna see alot of overtime games.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

going to be some nail biting games. just exciting hockey that's for sure


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

detroit is going to win there series they are on a big high right now coming back ... gonna be tight between tampa and boston . boston could us savard right now big time , and i am going with detroit over the canucks when detroit is on a role no one is stopping them specialy if osgood comes back .


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

It's just wierd Canucks playing any team in the East for the Cup but the Rangers lol. I would want to see the Canucks play Tampa. Sharks/Detroit will be hard no matter who wins, Can't wait for this playoff hockey....... I will be in Hawaii May 21st going to miss some games, hope they have them up at the pubs.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would say u guys would wanna play boston tampa has alot of fire power to contend with and there goalie is hot right now


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesssssssssssss !!!!!!!.........San Jose pulls it off!!
had me sweating bullets....awesome game!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man that was a good game. For some reason I did not want to see Detroit vs Nucks...


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

the sharks are gonna be the toughest test now ,,,, there a big team that is fast 
and i hope boston realy hammers the bolts


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

had a premonition........


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> had a premonition........


LMAO !!
nice thought ....but looks to me like the sharks timing might be a bit off .( johnny CANUCK is movin way to fast )...better luck next time fish breath :bigsmile:
GO CANUCKS GO 
Sharks in 8....oh wait ...theres only 7 games ....better luck next year 

I don't know about you guys but man is the day draggin by....come on game time !!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

TBL gonna win today's game again.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like you were right Bill lol Job well done Canucks!! Props to the Sharks for making them work double OT hard for it last night. Good thing Bieksa was in the right place at the right time, coulda went to a 3rd otherwise. Who's next? Hard to say, but it's gonna be an intense finals.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Hopefully this Boston vs Tampa series goes 7 games... we could always use the rest!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

now. which should be a "better" team for canucks?


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

arg..... Krecji is freakin' killing me in my pools! ARG I hate that goofy named guy


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO Boston pulls it off!! Looks like it's Vancouver and Boston from here on out.
Go Canucks go lol and no not jumping bandwagons , quite sure I said earlier in this thread that I hate Boston lol plus somewhere said a western conference team would get the cup.Gonna be a great finals! Best of luck to both teams!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Canucks and Boston My 2 Favorite teams in the NHL, doesn't get any better than this, plus my brotherinlaw who is a huge Boston Fan has a line on tickets for Game 1, and guess who's going  ohhh Yeah, GO CANUCKS GO....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Go Canucks. I'm glad for Milan because he's an East Van kid so he'll really appreciate this experience of playing in front of his hometown fans/family.

Boston played a smart game against the Lightning to win Game 7 so they deserved to win.

Glad the refs didn't influence the outcome.

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boston definitely played smart and deserved that win. Couldn't believe there were no penalties the whole game, unless i missed one in the 3rd period.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it was the first no penalty game in the playoffs in 21 years or something like that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds about right.....don't think we'll be seeing that in the finals lol


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I think it was the first no penalty game in the playoffs in 21 years or something like that.


Yup heard that on the TEAM tonight.

Unbelievable stat. A game 7 to boot!!

I missed the game, did anybody watch it?


----------

